# something a little different



## Patrick62 (Jan 27, 2006)

I need to get some body work done, but this little thing is a blast to drive.

I don't haul firewood in it, a 73 K10 does that.
Also have a (POS) 1987 Dodge truck to get to work in.
Then there is a old jeep for wheeling duties.

Not even going to mention the homemade stuff.

-Pat


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 27, 2006)

Id like to find one in good shape around here, one of my favorite trucks growing up.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been watching ebay for a cheap one of those local for a couple years now. I'd love to use that to haul my bikes to the track, looks fun.

BTW, How does it ride? I've got a cabover dumptruck and imagine it would ride similarly, bumpy but not too offensive


----------



## Patrick62 (Mar 5, 2006)

*1965 Dodge A100*

The ride is good. It is not as nose heavy as one would believe by looking at it. Put a load in it, and it is very good.

Ford made a Econoline like this.
Chevy made the Corvan like this (they are cool).
VW started the whole thing with their creation.

Good luck on finding a "cheap" one. If you do it might look worse than what I have. After all they have not been made for 37 some years....

-Pat (I did haul a load of wood in it for giggles one day...)


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 5, 2006)

That is rather interesting looking. have seen em before though. my wonder is how hard it is to work on the motor if its probably right below and slightly behind your seat. on the plus side, if you access the engine from the cabin, and break down in the rain, you're dry while workin on it.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 5, 2006)

A buddy of mine had one (ford van) and you can work on them while your driving.  

Your drunk friends (thats me) can also play games while you drive. Like lets see how tight we can cup our hands over the carb before it stalls (big black clouds of smoke), can I work the throttle independent of the drivers wishes(good fun at stoplights), distributer roulette (flames, OOh my shirt!!) How much liquid  can we pour down the carb, Will it inhale a cigarette but (or ten) and be OK?


Ah yes, them were the days...............


----------



## Patrick62 (Mar 5, 2006)

*I never done it that way!*



RaisedByWolves said:


> A buddy of mine had one (ford van) and you can work on them while your driving.
> 
> Your drunk friends (thats me) can also play games while you drive. Like lets see how tight we can cup our hands over the carb before it stalls (big black clouds of smoke), can I work the throttle independent of the drivers wishes(good fun at stoplights), distributer roulette (flames, OOh my shirt!!) How much liquid  can we pour down the carb, Will it inhale a cigarette but (or ten) and be OK?
> 
> ...



The engine is in a "doghouse", right between the seats. I have had to fiddle with them while raining... or snowing. I never dumped stuff down the carb!!
Changing engines can be a little tricky. The trick is keeping it from overheating too badly as air flow is somwhat restricted.

I drove (destroyed?) a van like this for years, and got quite a education.

This one isn't exactly slow with a 318/auto/3.23 gears. dangerous over 75 mph. 

-Pat


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 5, 2006)

Ford 300ci straight six, couldnt kill that thing. Lord knows we tried.

Must be a beast with the 318:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

